# Hardware or software firewall for web server



## Marcus99 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi, I am purchasing a dedicated server from a web hosting company, and want to know what firewall should I use? Software or Hardware firewall? Cost doesn't matter for me, even if the firewalls are costly, the data on the server is much more important for my website. Please let me know your suggestions...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

I would buy a hardware firewall. I'm a big fan of Sonicwalls. You may check this out.


----------

